# PCGH am Abend: Possession - Das Dunkle in dir - Deutscher Trailer zum Horrorfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH am Abend: Possession - Das Dunkle in dir - Deutscher Trailer zum Horrorfilm*

					PCGH am Abend und mal anders: Bei einem Flohmarktbesuch ersteht die kleine Em (Natasha Calis) ein antikes Kästchen. Das Mädchen ist begeistert von ihrem neuen "Schatz". Ihre Eltern Clyde (Jeffrey Dean Morgan) und Stephanie Brenck (Kyra Sedgwick) schenken der neuen Obsession zunächst keine große Beachtung, bis Em sich zunehmend sonderbar verhält und immer aggressiver wird. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH am Abend: Possession - Das Dunkle in dir - Deutscher Trailer zum Horrorfilm*


----------



## Bennz (11. September 2012)

is zwar offtopic oder spam aber Po Session das dunklö in dir


----------



## DocPorn (28. September 2012)

is doch fürn arsch : D


----------



## Infin1ty (20. März 2013)

Selten so einen langweiligen Horrorfilm gesehen.


----------

